# Organizing a guest/child's room???



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I really need ideas/suggestions etc...for blending the room for both uses.

We have a room that is used for our two yr. old grandson (I babysit during the week) who spends 50-60hrs a week here and it's used as a guest room on weekends/holidays. I just gave the baby bed and other baby related items to a nephew, to use for their baby..

I have on hand: queen size bed, dresser, chest, trunk, bookcase, nite stands, so I won't need to purchase anything..

I was thinking of using the trunk as a toy box, I'll need a safety hinge. And guest can use it to sit on or put their suitcases on.
I want to use the bookcase for books/toys/games and guest books and pictures.
I thought of using the dresser for the baby's clothes /items and the chest of drawers for guest sheets/blankets/pillows.

I have no idea how to make it seem like the baby's room for the time he is here ( he calls it 'my room') and not have it feel like a baby's room for guests..

Any ideas for colors, patterns, items to help 'blend' this room?? I sew and can make the pillows, curtains, cushions, comforter...etc. 

How about pictures/wall art?? He LOVES farm animals.... 

Thank you for any and all help... Queen Bee


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

How about a bulletin board where he can put up some cute pictures? Guests would love to view them and you can always update it.

Also, make a reverse able comforter with a child theme on one side and a neutral on the other.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you for your reply! 

After, moving everything, cleaning out, under and behind everything, I found that my little one is very opinionated! LOL

He decided he wanted his shoes in a drawer. He gathered up all his toys and put them in the 'box' (trunk). He stacked his books on the shelf and moved his pillows around on the bed--to suit him..

I have really nice extra quilts and I asked him ==which one he liked --his reply "blue"--It's a heavy navy colored quilt--just two pcs of navy fabric quilted.. So, I put it on the bed.. He rolled, jumped and played on the bed while I put away all the things... When we were finished, I asked you like your room---he said " I happy" ..

Still have tons of things to do but we are on our way. I love the bulletin board idea! 

Thanks again..QB


----------

